# Dremel Fortiflex - wonderful tool for many uses.



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Dremel tools are quite amazing, I have a cordless one that always surprises me that the battery never goes dead,
sits on the shelf for months and always ready to go! Have looked at the flex shaft but haven't found a reason to get it, yet?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Mads, for review and a peek at some of your shop made accessories.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Great review - I have a Foredom tool and I never thought of using it to polish curved blades. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would have to agree about the Dremel being a very useful tool. Its one of the tools, that I find I use several times on almost all of my projects, and to use for quick fixes on those little problems that crop up around the house. I use the battery one. My only problem with that one, is the spindle lock button. I sometimes get confused with the RPM up/down buttons. I'll end up jamming the tool from spinning and it shuts off….one of those cringe moments…but it still seems to work ok afterwards. I just feel like its going to snap off one these days.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a new one. I have not seen a flex drive Dremel around here!

Cheers, my friend…Jim


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I love the nod to *Foredom* with "*For*tiflex" name 

I've had the flex shaft attachment for my old Dremel and used it a lot before I bought a more powerful "other brand" hanging motor flexshaft. Most of the tools I put in it are Dremel bits!

Flex shaft is 90% of the time a better way to go for what I do!

that said, I still have the Dremel for when I need a bit on a motor.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CyberDyneSystems, yes I have to admit I did not have my old Dremel up the drawer, since I bought this one. I use it all the time, often just for cutting a bolt or what ever I just need to get done, while working on a project.
Stay safe.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

